# Hop head recommendation ?



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm probably weird in that I absolutely love hoppy beers so IPA' s and double IPA's are certainly my favorites. I just wanted to see if anyone could mention some for me to try. I've had the following.

1. Stone IPA
2. Dogfish Head 60 minute
3. Dogfish Head 90 minute
4. Sierra Nevada Pale Ale (not super hoppy)
5. Breckenridge 471 small batch

That's all I can think of at the moment, I usually find what I like and stick with it.. I find some of the double IPA's use too much malt to balance out the hops, I prefer it hopped to the max !!


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

If you can get the new Sierra Nevada Anniversary you'll be impressed. An 
American style IPA, very nice. Also any Stone Brewing Beers will have lots of hops, especially the Ruination dbl IPA


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I enjoyed Dale's Pale Ale. It wasn't overly hoppy, but it was well balanced and crisp. :tu


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Without a doubt, Rogue XS Imperial IPA fits at or near the top of your list. It is one of the hoppiest I have ever had (and my current favorite). I also like Sweetwater 420 IPA (Atlanta Brewery).

scottie

http://www.rogue.com/brews.html#i2pa


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Victory Hop Devil is one of my favorites. Yum!


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

I 2nd the Victory Hop Devil but would also recommend Troeg's Nugget Nectar, Bell's Hopslam and Stone's 10th Anniversary IPA


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.meantimebrewing.com/ipa.html

the real deal IPA from England. It's the dogs bollocks


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Terrapin's "Big Hoppy Monster"


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

Flying Dog also makes an IPA that is pretty good.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

A lot of people like IPA Red Hook! :tu


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

My favorite American Double IPA would be Stone's Ruination IPA. It's intensely hoppy and bitter, yet very well balanced, having just enough malt backbone, but not so much as to make it too sweet or heavy for the style.

Also try Great Divide's Hercules Double IPA. It's been a while, but I recall it having a remarkably fresh hop character.

Bell's Two Hearted Ale has the most floral hop aroma and flavor I've ever come across, it's definitely worth picking up.

Those three IPAs are at the top of my list. Give them a try.

This isn't exactly an IPA, but if you're at all into Belgian beer seek this out. "Houblon Chouffe Dobbelen IPA Tripel" from Brasserie d'Achouffe. This Belgian ale combines the styles of American Double IPA, and Belgian Tripel. It's an amazing beer, and a must try.

Cheers!

-Brian


----------



## Stick (Apr 20, 2007)

A few of my favorites
IPAs and Double IPAs:
Bell's Two Hearted
Buckeye Brewing Hippie IPA (Yummy, gum-ball flavors)
Buffalo Bill's Alimony Ale ("The Bitterest Brew in America")
Great Lakes Commodore Perry
Sierra Nevada Celebration
Stone Ruination
Stone IPA
Stone 10th Anniversary
Sierra Nevada Celebration
Three Floyds Dreadnaught IPA

Some Pale Ales:
Great Lakes Burning River
Three Floyds Alpha King (mmmm...Alpha King:dr)


----------



## DiSiLLuZioN (Sep 7, 2005)

No one mentioned Stone's Arrogant Bastard? 
Also, Sierra Nevada's Bigfoot Ale, it's a barely wine, but should accommodate your hop tastes. 

-Jeff-


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

Smuttynose IPA
London's Pride Pale Ale from Britain.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

If you can get it, try the Dogfish Head 120 Minute IPA. It's the Padron Anny of beer though, as it can be $6-8 for a 12 Oz. Bottle. However, it is a great beer and well worth shelling out for at least once IMHO.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

One of my favorite hopped beers is *Aprihop* by Dogfish Head.

​


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Hazed & Infused


----------

